

Introducing Android 1.5 NDK, Release 1: Include C/C++ in your Android app - mbrubeck
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2009/06/introducing-android-15-ndk-release-1.html

======
teilo
This is incredibly exciting! This means that it is only a matter of time
before some industrious developer starts implementing codecs and other
niceties that are not practical to implement in the VM. (Like: an MP3 encoder
for live audio recordings). The future looks bright for Android.

This also means (theoretically) that there is no reason that Android apps
cannot compete with the iPhone in terms of speed.

~~~
jcl
...eventually. From the linked forum page:

 _The initial goal is to support JNI shared libraries written in C or C++ that
link with the Android versions of libc and libm. In a future release we hope
to support linking with OpenGL ES and audio libraries, which should enable
high-performance games._

I'm eagerly awaiting that release. :)

------
torpor
This is going to be great for those of us who want to use the Android platform
to develop synthesizers and other music-processing applications. I for one am
going to be checking this out over the weekend and porting some synth code to
see what sort of performance I can get .. so far with Java, its been dismal.

